# pigeon mtn



## murray_deerhunter08 (Nov 9, 2008)

Anybody been on top of pigeon mtn latley?Thought about riding up and hunting wendsday and was wondering if the deer were on top or down low


----------



## Minner (Nov 10, 2008)

From what I hear, they're on both top and bottom. I've only seen one deer this season and it was in the bottom at Pigeon (but I haven't got to hunt much this year).


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone want to sound off on the Dec. hunt. I know I heard a TON of shots from Lookout. Must have been 100 deer killed this weekend over there.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 15, 2008)

I only went on the last afternoon and when i checked in at 12:00 there had been 460 hunters i believe and 74 deer killed..BIGGEST WAS A 10 PT..135 LBS


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 15, 2008)

I personally counted around 50 shots on the Pocket side. They were still shooting at 1:00. I heard shots before legal time as well.


----------



## Minner (Dec 16, 2008)

nwgahunter said:


> I personally counted around 50 shots on the Pocket side. They were still shooting at 1:00. I heard shots before legal time as well.





Sounds like it was even more crowded than when I hunted Pigeon back in November. I only heard a handful of shots, but hunters were everywhere. I didn't make it on this hunt as we were at Ossabaw, but historically, it's a more "successful" hunt than the November hunt.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 16, 2008)

Minner said:


> Sounds like it was even more crowded than when I hunted Pigeon back in November. I only heard a handful of shots, but hunters were everywhere. I didn't make it on this hunt as we were at Ossabaw, but historically, it's a more "successful" hunt than the November hunt.



there were actually more hunters on the november hunt..the november hunt was just too foggy...


----------

